# CERT Training



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just found out work is sending me to CERT training for a few days. Community Emergency Response Team.

I've done it for work in the past and I just love when I get paid to prep.

For those not familiar with CERT.

https://www.ready.gov/community-emergency-response-team

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

What credentials do you have to have to save life?

My ex county was looking for members, my buddy and I went to a meeting and they were all excited over our military credentials/training. 

Then they handed out a background check form. My buddy has a felony from a shitty situation and from a cop that lied. They said sorry you can't do it then. We both said ok, see you around, there loss.

Never looked back and never plan on using their help and don't plan on helping them in the future.

Edit: I have no issue with anyone doing this, in theory it's a good program.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> What credentials do you have to have to save life?
> 
> My ex county was looking for members, my buddy and I went to a meeting and they were all excited over our military credentials/training.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. I'm mainly happy to take the training for my own personal benefit. I've already done the training a few times so this is simply a refresher for me.

In theory this would be used in the community were there a major catastrophe. But if things were bad enough they are on their own because I'm taking care of me and mine first.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> What credentials do you have to have to save life?
> 
> My ex county was looking for members, my buddy and I went to a meeting and they were all excited over our military credentials/training.
> 
> ...


You can't really hold them personally responsible for upholding a fairly standard protocol.
Heck, a felony conviction can make a loan almost impossible, let alone all the other stuff it bars one from doing.
They can't possibly investigate all situations to determine if the conviction was legit or not, so they go with the default "sorry, but no".
Being mad at the cop is justified. Holding a grudge against this organization might be a missed opportunity.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> You can't really hold them personally responsible for upholding a fairly standard protocol.
> Heck, a felony conviction can make a loan almost impossible, let alone all the other stuff it bars one from doing.
> They can't possibly investigate all situations to determine if the conviction was legit or not, so they go with the default "sorry, but no".
> Being mad at the cop is justified. Holding a grudge against this organization might be a missed opportunity.


They threw away a resource and didn't bat an eye. They loved him (us) a minute ago. No I am not going to give away my knowledge and training to closed minded assholes. Pretty much told them that as we were leaving. This has been probably 7 years ago or so, so it's old news.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> What credentials do you have to have to save life?
> 
> My ex county was looking for members, my buddy and I went to a meeting and they were all excited over our military credentials/training.
> 
> ...


I'm just expressing opinion here, so take it with that proverbial grain.
Seems to me if I came across a person of age who had a SINGLE arrest/conviction, I would be inclined to give him a fair try and the benefit of the doubt. We have all run afoul at one point or another, maybe got our nets all in a tangle, and yes sometimes unfairly/unjustly.A guy with a string of them, a looooong rap sheet, no not so much. But a single incident in an entire life? I'd be willing to hear that story and want to judge for myself.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think it is a good program and should be utilized. I also think their are two things with CERT. The first is the training which should be available for every citizen who wants to take it regardless of any legal status. The second is the CERT Team for that you need a background check, they have regular meetings and training exercises/drills.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> I'm just expressing opinion here, so take it with that proverbial grain.
> Seems to me if I came across a person of age who had a SINGLE arrest/conviction, I would be inclined to give him a fair try and the benefit of the doubt. We have all run afoul at one point or another, maybe got our nets all in a tangle, and yes sometimes unfairly/unjustly.A guy with a string of them, a looooong rap sheet, no not so much. But a single incident in an entire life? I'd be willing to hear that story and want to judge for myself.


I totally agree with you. Society is so closed minded It's sickening and people wonder why offenders return to crime.

The stupid thing is he explained everything to them and how the cop lied at court and they could care less.

On the various past threads I have argued about the criminal justice system and how it needs to be reformed it wasn't just because of his experiences but experiences of my own with a self-defense situation.

I am leery towards cops and definitely do not trust them but I know all cops are not bad and I also know prosecutors suck ass all of them.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> I think it is a good program and should be utilized. I also think their are two things with CERT. The first is the training which should be available for every citizen who wants to take it regardless of any legal status. The second is the CERT Team for that you need a background check, they have regular meetings and training exercises/drills.


I have became fairly informed about CERT and in my opinion the training it's nothing special. It's not like you're training for Special Forces.

Now if you're not experienced or have limited training it would be a good program to learn medical Land Navigation communication skills etc.

We basically just wanted to do it to give back to the community and to make more friends and share our knowledge and experience.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> What credentials do you have to have to save life?
> 
> My ex county was looking for members, my buddy and I went to a meeting and they were all excited over our military credentials/training.
> 
> ...


Years ago I graduated from a program called S.P.I.K.E. It stands for Specially Prepared Individuals for Key Events. It was started by Lt. Col James "Bo" Gritz (U.S. Army retired.) Gritz was a former Green Beret, CIA operative and the most decorated soldier during the Vietnam era. He no longer teaches the classes, but you can get the videos (presuming he's still selling them.)

The training is the same courses Gritz had taught to Green Berets, Navy SEALs, Rangers, etc. Of course, watching the videos won't make you a Rambo, but if the videos are used in conjunction with the books that went with the course AND you do the field training exercises, you will have the platform to build a formidable group. The Militia of Georgia tried several times to enlist people, but in the nearly decade it was available, only seven people graduated. People from all over the United States and in countries like Australia, New Zealand, Tasmania and Canada did buy the DVD version when MOG transferred the VHS to the DVD format.

In my mind an aspiring group could update the material and begin trying to teach it to preppers. A lot of the video material is long outdated: medical protocols, communications, etc. I found that without the manuals that accompany the video portions and the requisite Field Training Exercises (FTXs) a person was probably just being entertained. You cannot be a serious prepper, militia type or survivalist watching videos alone. Having said that, if anyone were wanting to begin enlisting those with skills and putting together a serious course, I'd be willing to work with them. There is no sense in letting the literally thousands of hours I've spent learning certain skills go to waste.

Some of the grads have tried to keep the program going in one form or another over the years, but the original program, in its entirety, is no longer being taught by any group that I'm aware of. Still, you can benefit from what there is:

http://www.spike-team.com/


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> What credentials do you have to have to save life?
> 
> My ex county was looking for members, my buddy and I went to a meeting and they were all excited over our military credentials/training.
> 
> ...


This is off topic and the reason I'm saying it here rather than in a PM to you should become apparent.

I had a series of long and complex events happen in my life time once. It culminated with a trip to court over a misdemeanor beef. I tried to tell the attorney that this would be more complex than he thought, but he was like, I'll wrap this up for you in a few minutes - no problem.

Once in court, the District Attorney went to the judge and told him I would "_not play ball with the FBI_." The FBI wanted me to do something really ridiculous and idiotic in exchange for having the misdemeanor dropped. And they were willing to pay BIG BUCKS for my help. Well, anyway, the D.A. then says, "_we'd like to ask for additional charges_." The judge allowed it. That spiraled into several felony counts.

There were no witnesses to the alleged event; there was never a police investigation; there was not one shred of evidence. There was not even a police report! The District Attorney *threatened *the alleged victim. The alleged victim offered that up in court and when asked if any of the allegations were true, that individual said No. No wonder the lawyer thought this was a cake walk. But, then the dirty tricks started. The D.A. was allowed to knowingly *LIE* to the jury. Hearsay was allowed. You should be getting the picture. As I told you, the lawyer thought it would be a cake walk. So, I prepared the case that he didn't. Now, the B.S don't stop there.

When the judge charged the jury, he would tell what the charge was and then say: "_You can find him guilty or you can find him not guilty OR you could find him guilty of this lesser charge.._. _On count two, you can find him guilty or you can find him not guilty OR you could find him guilty of this lesser charge...on count three_ ..." You're getting the picture.

So, had I not prepared the case, that lawyer would have missed asking the alleged victim what the specific threat to them was. That individual was told if they didn't confirm the "_state's version_" of the story, that individual would be charged with unspecified charges and join me in prison. It's a great thing I have a legal education. A lesser man would have been put in prison for twenty years. I had to pay a $650 fine which was for "_conduct of an insulting nature_" - and that is the lowest level of crime (sic) next to jaywalking. My fine still set a record in this state.

It's sad, but nearly a third of the people in prison have never committed a crime in their lives. I could have made a lot of money in the legal field, but after a few short years dealing with the trash that enforces the law and prosecutes cases, I feel safer in the company of hardened "_criminals_." In your case, I don't know if your friend were guilty or not, but the statistics tell me right off the bat that there is a 33 percent chance you're friend probably did not commit a crime. When we pick our friends and we find out they have a record, you might want to know the extent of it.

Our society just believes a criminal record is a criminal record and they are worse than the system. I say that because after that happened, I got turned down by an employment agency. A year or so after that, I was selling firearms to military and police units and a few years after that, I was a DFACS asset - a foster parent that took care of children in my home when the parents lost their children to the system. I have had positions that require a security clearance...

I'm working all the time on proposed legislation that would restrict the public's access to criminal records unless the person requesting such shows a bona fide need. Really... people get turned down for a job due to a youthful indiscretion like smoking a joint as a teen and then we import foreign labor since businesses turn down applicants over a "_criminal record_." There is no true expungment of your record; no second chances.

"_There's no way to rule innocent men. The only power any government has is the power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals, one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes impossible for men to live without breaking laws_." Ayn Rand

Now, back to the topic.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> They threw away a resource and didn't bat an eye. They loved him (us) a minute ago. No I am not going to give away my knowledge and training to closed minded assholes. Pretty much told them that as we were leaving. This has been probably 7 years ago or so, so it's old news.


"They" didn't make that decision. It would have been a policy of the organization. "They" may have honestly still wanted him, but couldn't break policy.
Thinking them assholes for following protocol is a bit unfair. Did you contact the head office?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> "They" didn't make that decision. It would have been a policy of the organization. "They" may have honestly still wanted him, but couldn't break policy.
> Thinking them assholes for following protocol is a bit unfair. Did you contact the head office?


I called and left a message and sent an email asking for contact information for higher so that I could try to get the rule changed they never replied.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

The Resister said:


> This is off topic and the reason I'm saying it here rather than in a PM to you should become apparent.
> 
> I had a series of long and complex events happen in my life time once. It culminated with a trip to court over a misdemeanor beef. I tried to tell the attorney that this would be more complex than he thought, but he was like, I'll wrap this up for you in a few minutes - no problem.
> 
> ...


Well said and thanks for telling your story.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

We had a lot of people take the CERT training. When is came to using the resources the only thing they did was stock pile cots and blankets in the court house basement and do semi crowd control at high school football games.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Denver said:


> We had a lot of people take the CERT training. When is came to using the resources the only thing they did was stock pile cots and blankets in the court house basement and do semi crowd control at high school football games.


Did they conduct training after the initial training?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Just found out work is sending me to CERT training for a few days. Community Emergency Response Team.
> 
> I've done it for work in the past and I just love when I get paid to prep.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the training. I have a relative that completed CERTS and actually is on the Search and Rescue team now. If i ever get a normal job I think I'm going to take the training course.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

*UPDATE*

Today was the first day of CERT training. As I said I have taken it in the past so it was mostly review. Active shooter was incorporated into this one (wasn't such a big news story last time I went through the training) and the cop that spoke really had no clue what he was talking about. Either that or he felt he had to dumb it down.

Regardless of how anyone feels about CERT training I did come away with one very scary piece of info. This may not be the same for some of you in rural areas but I live in a highly populated area. The scary stat they gave was for every 735 people there is one first responder. In a major emergency the chance of getting any real help is nil. Another reason why we, as preppers, do what we do.

Train, stockpile and be ready. When the SHTF no one is coming to help!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

*UPDATE*

Today was the first day of CERT training. As I said I have taken it in the past so it was mostly review. Active shooter was incorporated into this one (wasn't such a big news story last time I went through the training) and the cop that spoke really had no clue what he was talking about. Either that or he felt he had to dumb it down.

Regardless of how anyone feels about CERT training I did come away with one very scary piece of info. This may not be the same for some of you in rural areas but I live in a highly populated area. The scary stat they gave was for every 735 people there is one first responder. In a major emergency the chance of getting any real help is nil. Another reason why we, as preppers, do what we do.

Train, stockpile and be ready. When the SHTF no one is coming to help!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Today was the first day of CERT training. As I said I have taken it in the past so it was mostly review. Active shooter was incorporated into this one (wasn't such a big news story last time I went through the training) and the cop that spoke really had no clue what he was talking about. Either that or he felt he had to dumb it down.
> 
> ...


Glad you had an interesting training session.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Glad you got the opportunity to refresh your CERT training, especially since you hopefully got paid for it. Many organizations offer various types of training which crossover into the "prepper" arena. Some of the instructors are good, some not so much, but I always take something useful away from a training day. As for the response stating all cops/prosecutors are lying pieces of shxx, sorry for your bad experiences, but that is not the norm in my experience.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> What credentials do you have to have to save life?
> 
> My ex county was looking for members, my buddy and I went to a meeting and they were all excited over our military credentials/training.
> 
> ...


no felons - without any doubt ... half the reason why they tie down an accident or crime scene is to stop the neighborhood trash from walking off with valuables - can't be inviting them thru the yellow barrier ...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> no felons - without any doubt ... half the reason why they tie down an accident or crime scene is to stop the neighborhood trash from walking off with valuables - can't be inviting them thru the yellow barrier ...


This was a very stupid comment.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Ya... if a felon tries to save your life. You should totally tell him to screw...


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I just removed all the fussin' and fightin' from this thread.



> In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.
> 
> There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature.
> We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way. :tango_face_wink:
> ...


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey I’m still in lol!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I just removed all the fussin' and fightin' from this thread.


Hey Cricket is it possible to add a thumbs down button so that when somebody makes a non popular statement you can just give him a thumbs down and not even make a comment?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Hey Cricket is it possible to add a thumbs down button so that when somebody makes a non popular statement you can just give him a thumbs down and not even make a comment?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Any further discussion of this should be via PM with me BUT we do have a thumbs down, it's called reporting a post.


----------

